

Homeowner Sells House Because of Comcast’s Incompetence, Lack of Competition - rbanffy
http://consumerist.com/2015/03/25/new-homeowner-has-to-sell-house-because-of-comcasts-incompetence-lack-of-competition/

======
PhantomGremlin
Summary: homeowner buys house, both Comcast and CenturyLink claim they can
provide broadband. But neither can. E.g. he's 2500 feet away from Comcast.
First they quoted him $20/ft to connect him, and then outright refused to.

Interesting observation at end of article:

    
    
       it’s in the best interest of Comcast, CenturyLink
       and others to assume an address is serviceable
       just because it falls within a certain ZIP code
       or municipal boundary — because it gives the
       illusion that they are providing service to more
       customers.
    

So when the oligopolists are claiming that only 4% of Americans lack access to
non-mobile broadband, perhaps they are stretching the truth.

